# who here has a stens acct ?



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

ok i started doing small engine repair for customers about 4 yrs ago , well i've actually been tinkering w/ mowers for close to 11 yrs , but anyhow i've gotten enough clientel where i am setting it up as a real side business , i got my ein# yesterday but when i went to stens website they also wanted a state tax exempt # , and a federal id number does anyone here have those and how hard are they to get ? im interested in trying to get set up to buy parts from stens ,but im new to getting all these id numbers ect 
john


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

A federal Tax id is not required unless you have employees and are reporting wages and such, for your personal business you can use your social security number and I don't think they will require that. 

The sales tax number is used so that they can sell you parts without charging sales tax to you, and then you in turn collect it from your customers and submit it to the state. I don't know how hard they are to get in your state, here you just have to submit an application with all your pertinent info to the state comptrollers office and they will issue one in around 4 weeks or so. 

Stens will most likely wants the Sales Tax permit to sell to you as this indicates you are in business, and they don't want to hassle with collecting sales tax.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks 30yr , 
i think im just gonna call them and see what i can do , i'd like to get a acct set up w/ them though , but i have no plans on adding any employees ect as i will just run this a small side business


----------

